# 127 category property listings



## franjelley (Jul 22, 2013)

apologies in advance if this has been answered 12 times over. I've been looking for some time for a small space in kowloon as i have business there 4 or 5 times a year and want to set up a base camp, so to speak. I know hong kong pretty well and know i would be happy in mong kok, sham shui po, yau ma tei, prince edward. I have been looking on squarefoot and keep seeing a category 127 in the rental listings but have had no luck finding out what it means. perhaps someone can enlighten me. thanks, fran


----------



## Dawei (Jul 22, 2013)

could this mean that security is on-site 12 hours a day, 7 days a week? as opposed to 247


----------



## franjelley (Jul 22, 2013)

Dawei said:


> could this mean that security is on-site 12 hours a day, 7 days a week? as opposed to 247


ahh what an interesting clue. lots of logic in that. cheers! the more i think about it, the more reasonable it sounds. ive stayed in such buildings now and then.


----------

